# Please help me figure out this mechanics bill!



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok, I have my "daily driver" and I hit a tire on the highway (I put 200 miles/day on the car). The car QUIT! Anyway, for whatever reason, the insurance WONT cover it. Another story. I had the motor pulled out, as it was thought the timing chain broke. (I paid this guy, all is fine)

I drove the car for 3 days, and it was ticking like crazy. Took it to mechanic "B". He told me a valve was sticking, and it needed another head. Since the car has 130K miles on it, I said get another head from the junk-yard. (it was tested and warrantied) $175.00 for the head. I was told the work might be $700.00, and I said I needed a car, so do it.

3 weeks later, I told him to put in a timing chain in while he had the motor apart anyway. When the motor was put back together, he called me and said the bill was "getting up there". (I thought maybe $1K), and I asked "how much?" and he said $2,400+ !!! WTF!!???

I could have gotten a rebuilt COMPLETE motor for that!! Does this price seem fair for changing a cylinder head, and putting on a timing chain? I am at a loss here. Anyone have a book which tells how many hours this takes? He is ASE certified, and charges $45 per hour. Does this sound excessive to you?? Thanks for your help!


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

i think you just got, got.. _that sounds like the price here in NY.. where it's 95-100/hour at the mechanic.. smh.._ 
..but that does sound a lil funny man.. you need a mechanic you can trust and won't stick you [which is what i do..] or do it yourself.. thats how I see it..


----------



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks sevn, I didn't think it sounded like an up and up bill to me! Thanks for the response.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

a mechanic cannot just up the price. all work has to be ok'd by you before its done. you authorized work for a timing chain (why youre having it replaced, id like to know) and a replacement. aside from gaskets, sealants and fluids, you shouldnt be paying for anything else. tell him you want a detailed list of what hes doing and if you didnt ok anything on that list, you dont, by law, have to pay for it. 1600 is the going price for a head gasket replacement so you can expect that for the headwork, the timing chain is a bit more since its a complicated job so the price actually sounds about right. i would also ask for your old parts since the timing chains almost never go bad and valves just dont "stick" on our engines since the there are no springs on the valves. unless you had a bent valve, which would make a totally different noise, i cant see it being the problem. sounds like your mechanic doesnt know a whole lot about nissans. should have taken it to a technician.


----------



## smokedmustang (Dec 27, 2006)

AsleepAltima said:


> a mechanic cannot just up the price. all work has to be ok'd by you before its done. you authorized work for a timing chain (why youre having it replaced, id like to know) and a replacement. aside from gaskets, sealants and fluids, you shouldnt be paying for anything else. tell him you want a detailed list of what hes doing and if you didnt ok anything on that list, you dont, by law, have to pay for it. 1600 is the going price for a head gasket replacement so you can expect that for the headwork, the timing chain is a bit more since its a complicated job so the price actually sounds about right. i would also ask for your old parts since the timing chains almost never go bad and valves just dont "stick" on our engines since the there are no springs on the valves. unless you had a bent valve, which would make a totally different noise, i cant see it being the problem. sounds like your mechanic doesnt know a whole lot about nissans. should have taken it to a technician.



Great input!! Thanks. He said in the beginning, "you might have $700 in the job" BEFORE he started doing any work. I thought $1K is TOPS I would pay. I found out when it was done, the bill was $2400! What hours or does the job "book at?" ie R&R Head, and change the timing chain (since the motor was apart, I said "do it". (Extra insurance to be sure it wont break later). So what you are saying asleep, is that the 2400 sounds right? I should have really went for a COMPLETE rebuilt motor, for that. Now I have the "junk" old head, on the "junk" old short block. OUCH!!


----------

